# AMD im Q2/2015: Geringster Umsatz seit 2003



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *AMD im Q2/2015: Geringster Umsatz seit 2003*

					In der vergangenen Nacht hat AMD seine Geschäftszahlen für das zweite Quartal 2015 veröffentlicht, die geradezu desaströs ausfallen. Lediglich 942 Millionen US-Dollar wurden umgesetzt, zuletzt lag man 2003 unter der 1-Milliarde-Marke. Vor allem die Sparten CPUs, APUs und GPUs schwächeln stark, die neuen Radeons sind allerdings nur bedingt in den Statistiken enthalten.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *AMD im Q2/2015: Geringster Umsatz seit 2003*


----------



## xpSyk (17. Juli 2015)

WOW Ich hoffe, dass die Verkaufe der neuen GPUs da wenigsten ein bis hen was ändern könnnen.... Soweit ist das einfach peinlich.


----------



## LittleBedosh (17. Juli 2015)

hach soll MS AMD doch einfach aufkaufen  xD dann hätten sie neben der Mobilensparte (nokia) nun auch Hardware seitig was zu sagen im Pc Bereich und die Hardware für die nächste xbox währe gesichert xD die haben doch genug cash auf der hohen kannte und ein geldgeber der amds forschungen vorantreibt könnte auch nicht schaden ... haha


----------



## JohnMcClane (17. Juli 2015)

Damit würde MS aber seinen wichtigsten Partner, Intel, verärgern. Ausserdem sehe ich im Kauf von AMD keinerlei Vorteile für MS.


----------



## Tiz92 (17. Juli 2015)

AMD mag nicht mehr die besten Produkte haben, aber zumindest im GPU Bereich sind sie sehr wohl konkurrenzfähig. Außerdem bringen sie sehr oft neue Technologien: GDDR5, HBM, Mantle, Wiedereinführung von SGSSAA.. jaja Müll.


----------



## cesium137 (17. Juli 2015)

Samsung wäre der ideale Partner.
Unbegrenzte Entwicklungs-/ Finanzressourcen sowie der generelle Anspruch auf Technologieführerschaft in jedem Bereich.

Bleibt natürlich die Frage wie Samsung das sieht


----------



## MXDoener (17. Juli 2015)

cesium137 schrieb:


> Samsung wäre der ideale Partner.
> Unbegrenzte Entwicklungs-/ Finanzressourcen sowie der generelle Anspruch auf Technologieführerschaft in jedem Bereich.
> 
> Bleibt natürlich die Frage wie Samsung das sieht




Hoffentlich genauso, meine abgestürzten AMD Aktien würden sich auf jedenfall freuen!  

Jetzt ist nur die Große Frage: Nachkaufen? Abwarten? Verkaufen kommt nicht in Frage, dann würde ich zuviel Geld verbrennen


----------



## Palmdale (17. Juli 2015)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> AMD mag nicht mehr die besten Produkte haben, aber zumindest im GPU Bereich sind sie sehr wohl konkurrenzfähig. Außerdem bringen sie sehr oft neue Technologien: GDDR5, HBM, Mantle, Wiedereinführung von SGSSAA.. jaja Müll.



Viele würden gerne AMD kaufen aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen, tun es aber aus rationalen Gründen nicht, da z.B. für ein Upgrade vom FX8350 nichts vorhanden wäre außer bei Intel. Die GPU Sparte schaut hier nicht wirklich besser aus, obwohl auf dem ersten Blick Augenhöhe unterstellt wird. Klar, neue Technologien sind gut und schön, dennoch ist es meine Meinung, dass z.B. Mantle vielleicht DX beschleunigt hat, auf mittlere Sicht für AMD jedoch unnötig Geld und Ressourcen gefressen hat, die man gleich von vorne Weg in Omega-Versionen der Treiber für DX hätte stecken können. Oder HBM, mMn eine Generation zu früh, da man sich bei sehr begrenzten Ressourcen in Manpower und Geld schon gut überlegen sollte, diese neue und komplexe Technologie mit allein 6 Firmen für den Interposer-Aufbau zu etablieren (mit den dazugehörigen Anfangswehen geringer Ausbeute, hoher Fertigungskosten und technische Limitierungen von 4GB für High-End-Grafikkarten).

Viele hätten sich über ein lohnenswertes Upgrade von den 2xxer-Generation in Richtung 3xx erhofft, wurden allerdings enttäuscht. Eigentlich gute FuryX mit schlampiger AiO Kühlung  versaut, das sogar noch bessere weil rundere Fury-Produkt nicht erhältlich, Boardpartner mit Hü und Hott verärgert bzw. noch nicht beliefert, Geheimniskrämerei beim Marketing. Treiberfeatures, die schon lange angekündigt waren, fehlen noch immer (Omega V2), Aussagen von früher wurden mit dem 15.7 widerlegt (VSR für die erste GCN Generation geht nicht), Funktionalität hat noch immer nicht DSR erreicht. 

Quo vadis, AMD?


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (17. Juli 2015)

xpSyk schrieb:


> WOW Ich hoffe, dass die Verkaufe der neuen GPUs da wenigsten ein bis hen was ändern könnnen.... Soweit ist das einfach peinlich.


Intel manipuliert den Markt zu seinem Vorteil, Intel hat ein Vielfaches des Geldes zur Forschung und Entwicklung - und dann ist AMD  "peinlich", weil es nicht mithalten kann. Großes Kino.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Julian1303 (17. Juli 2015)

äh PALMDALE, VSR funktioniert sehr wohl auf den HD 7900er Grafikkarten alias GCN 1.0. Selbst ausprobiert mit ner Sapphire HD 7970 GE Vapor X und einem 27" Samsung Monitor mit nativer FHD Auflösung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Juli 2015)

Ich denke AMDs Hauptproblem ist, dass man in zwei Sparten nur zweiter hinter dem Marktführer ist.

In einem Duopol wird der kleinere Anbieter auf kurz oder lang nicht mithalten können. Intel und NV könnten entspannt auftrumpfen, da sie sich nur auf CPU oder GPU konzentrieren. AMD splitet seine Kräfte und kann deshalb gegen keinen Mithalten.


----------



## McRoll (17. Juli 2015)

Was GPU's angeht: in dem Bericht steht dass die Furys noch kaum in der Statistik auftauchen, weil der Verkauf erst ganz kurz vor Quartalsbericht gestartet ist. Also nicht gleich mit peinlich und lächerlich kommen.

Der Bereich CPU und APU kostet aber wohl immer mehr als es einbringt. Wenn der neue Zen nichts wird, wirds wirklich gefährlich.

Ich wünsche AMD alles Gute dass sie doch noch auf einen grünen Zweig kommen, bzw. von einem finanzstarken Unternehmen aufgekauft werden. Es muss ein Gegengewicht zu Nvidia bestehen bleiben. Ich hab kein Bock auf 1000€ - Mittelklassekarten. 

Nvidia Fanboys die AMD mit Häme überziehen und negative Meinungsmache betreiben wissen nicht was sie anrichten. Es sei denn, sie wünschen Technologiestillstand (siehe Intel mit 5% Performanceverbesserungen / Jahr als Marktführer) und wollen TitanX - Preise als Standard etablieren. Wie kann man nur so bescheuert sein?


----------



## HenryChinaski (17. Juli 2015)

Wenn Innovation alleine helfen würde, gäbe es noch die ein oder andere Firma, die mittlerweile zur Legendenbildung der IT Geschichte beiträgt. 
Ich finde es Schade für AMD. Ich hoffe sie gehen nicht irgendwann Hops. Die ganzen R9 300 und Fury Produkte überzeugen mich leider nicht...weder vom Preis, noch von der Leistung her. Ich denke für viele, die darauf gewartet (mich eingeschlossen) und sich für eine Zwischenlösung entschieden haben, geben sich erstmal noch damit zufrieden. 
Letztendlich gilt jedoch auch: Umsatz ist nicht gleich Gewinn.

Gruß,
Henry


----------



## Bevier (17. Juli 2015)

Hoffen wir für uns als PC-Spieler/Hardwareenthusiasten, dass AMD das überlebt. Selbst mir als AMD-Befürworter fällt es extrem schwer, irgendetwas Positives in diesem Jahr zu den Produkten zu sagen. 8 GB wo sie kaum genutzt werden können (außer für CF-Systeme) und nur 4 GB, wo 8 besser wären. Ein unsinniger Schnellschuß, in der Hoffnung, dass die tolle neue Technik genug Käufer findet, dabei aber ein zu teures Stück Hardware mit nur gerade so ausreichender Leistung auf den Markt geworfen.

Für nächstes Jahr trotz dem Anspruch bei dem FinFET-Shrink mitzumachen stark zusammengeschrumpfe finanzielle Mittel für den eigentlich einzigen gewinnträchtigen Bereich der Firma (GPUs), um im anderen Bereich (CPUs) wieder Anschluss zu finden (was allerdings auch dringend notwendig ist, trotzdem passt der Zeitpunkt gerade überhaupt nicht). Langsam verliere ich die Hoffnung, dass AMD noch ohne finanzstarke Geldgeber wieder aus der Krise herauskommt...


----------



## captainawesome87 (17. Juli 2015)

Hmm,das sieht nicht dufte aus. Mal sehen ,wie lange sie noch überleben können.?


----------



## Nuallan (17. Juli 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich denke AMDs Hauptproblem ist, dass man in zwei Sparten nur zweiter hinter dem Marktführer ist.
> 
> In einem Duopol wird der kleinere Anbieter auf kurz oder lang nicht mithalten können. Intel und NV könnten entspannt auftrumpfen, da sie sich nur auf CPU oder GPU konzentrieren. AMD splitet seine Kräfte und kann deshalb gegen keinen Mithalten.



Der Kauf von ATI war rückblickend keine gute Idee. Der Bulli hat AMD und deren großen APU-Plänen in so ziemlich jeder Hinsicht das Genickt gebrochen. Wäre der stärker geworden, würde das Geschäft mit den APU's sicher brummen. Aber in den letzten Jahren hat Intel viel Geld (alles?) in die iGPU gesteckt und wird wohl auch in dem Bereich mittelfristig AMD Stück für Stück ein- und überholen. Da man die letzten Jahre aufgrund der niedrigen Preise bestimmt wenig Kohle für R&D hatte bezweifle ich auch, dass ZEN der erhoffte Hammer wird. Ohne Kohle kann auch ein Jim Keller nix reißen, schon gar nicht heutzutage. Bei einer Präsi hat man förmlich seine Augen rollen sehen als Lisa Su ständig von "ARM! ARM!" gefaselt hat. Es sieht leider düster aus für AMD im High-End-Bereich.


----------



## z4x (17. Juli 2015)

MXDoener schrieb:


> Hoffentlich genauso, meine abgestürzten AMD Aktien würden sich auf jedenfall freuen!
> 
> Jetzt ist nur die Große Frage: Nachkaufen? Abwarten? Verkaufen kommt nicht in Frage, dann würde ich zuviel Geld verbrennen



Nachkaufen, kann nur besser werden....

Amds Problem ist ganz sicher nicht die Qualität bei den GPUs, bei den CPUs schon, da gibts für Gamer keinen wirklichen anreiz, die Leistung ist zwar sicher ausreichend, aber Intel ist halt meistens besser für Gamer und bei günstigen PCs gleicht sich das zwar aus, eigentlich aus, aber da macht man kaum Gewinn.

Das Problem ist einfach die anscheinend schlechte PR. Allein weil schon viele Leute denke, Amd Cpus und Gpus arbeiten besser zusammen, und Intel mit Nvidia. Und das ist weit verbreitet, sogar irgendwelche möchtegern experten (z.b. auf youtube kanälen) meinen dies. Und dann wenn man hört "intel cpu besser fürs Gaming", denken sie man sollte eine Nvidia Karte dazukaufen, weils besser wäre. Das ist einer von vielen Gründen warum es bei AMD solche Probleme gibt.
Dazu tragen aber auch diese ganze Fanboys bei die auf allen möglich seiten wie hier oder Gamestar etc. mit ihrem unqualifizierten und meist falschen Hate die Kommentare vollmüllen. Wenn dann jemand nach einer Grafikkarte sucht und überall irgendeinen schwachsinn ließt kauft er sicher keine AMD Karte.
Der Preis spielt sicher auch eine Rolle, da viele einfach denken teurer gleich besser. usw.

Das einzige woran es sicher nicht liegt ist an der Qualität der GPUs. Sie brauchen halt aber auch mal wieder neue CPUs, die auch mit Intel mithalten können.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Juli 2015)

McRoll schrieb:


> Es muss ein Gegengewicht zu Nvidia bestehen bleiben. Ich hab kein Bock auf 1000€ - Mittelklassekarten.



Unwahrscheinlich. Auch NV muss stetig Geld verdienen. Es ist schließlich eine Aktiengesellschaft.

Mit 1000€ Mittelklassenkarten wäre die Gewinnspanne viel zu klein.

Da Intel de facto ein Monopol im CPU Bereich hat, sieht man, dass das nicht passieren wird. Denn auch Intel muss Geld verdienen.


McRoll schrieb:


> Nvidia Fanboys die AMD mit Häme überziehen und negative Meinungsmache betreiben wissen nicht was sie anrichten.



Du machst es dir zu leicht. Mit dieser Aussage implizierst du ja, dass AMD keinen Einfluss auf die eigene Situation hat. 

Typisches Verhalten, von Leute die keine Verantwortung übernehmen wollen. Alle sind Schuld am eigenen Elend, bloß man selbst nicht.



McRoll schrieb:


> Es sei denn, sie wünschen Technologiestillstand (siehe Intel mit 5% Performanceverbesserungen / Jahr als Marktführer) und wollen TitanX - Preise als Standard etablieren. Wie kann man nur so bescheuert sein?



A) Dieses Szenario ist unwahrscheinlich, weil (wie ich zuvor ausgeführt habe) auch NV stetig Geld verdienen * muss *. Und mit TitanX Preisen als Standard wird das nicht passieren.

B) Ich werde nicht anfangen aus marktpolitischen Gründen einzukaufen. Entweder ein Produkt überzeugt mich oder halt nicht. Und wenn ein Anbieter dauerhaft mit seinen Produkten nicht überzeugt, dann verschwindet er vom Markt. Das ist Kapitalismus.

Nokia war jahrelange Weltmarktführer bei Mobiltelefonen. Dann haben sie den Trend mit den Smartphones schlicht verpasst. So ist der Markt.


----------



## Oberst Klink (17. Juli 2015)

xpSyk schrieb:


> WOW Ich hoffe, dass die Verkaufe der neuen GPUs da wenigsten ein bis hen was ändern könnnen.... Soweit ist das einfach peinlich.



Peinlich wäre es, wenn AMD im Geld schwimmen würde, was sie aber offensichtlich nicht tun. So ist es eben einfach nur ein ganz normaler Umstand, dass ein finanzschwaches Unternehmen nicht gegen den Branchenprimus anstinken kann. Das Einzige was man AMD wirklich vorwerfen kann sind vielleicht ein paar strategische Entscheidungen, die nicht ganz geschickt waren und die Tatsache, dass man falsche Prioritäten setzt und zu wenig Egoismus an den Tag legt.

Denn AMD bringt zwar immer wieder neue Technologien vorran und ist auch im Bereich der Grafikschnittstellen- und Effekte sehr innovativ, aber profitieren tun meistens die Anderen @Tiz92.


----------



## Darkscream (17. Juli 2015)

> Nvidia Fanboys die AMD mit Häme überziehen und negative Meinungsmache  betreiben wissen nicht was sie anrichten. Es sei denn, sie wünschen  Technologiestillstand (siehe Intel mit 5% Performanceverbesserungen /  Jahr als Marktführer)


Huch, tatsächlich jemand der an unendliches Wachstum glaubt.
Ich prophezeie jetzt mal das deine 5%, mit oder ohne AMD,  ab 2018,_ schön langsam_,  auch im GPU Bereich fühlbar werden.
Und das mache ich schon seit 2 Jahren.


----------



## z4x (17. Juli 2015)

Also du sagst also, dass falls es nur noch 1 GPU Hersteller geben würde, der technische Fortschritt nicht sehr langsam werden würde? Du meist, NV würde sich ohne Konurenz stark darauf Konzentrieren, deutlichen Leistungszuwachs zu bekommen und dafür viel Geld investieren, nur um sich selbst immer wieder zu schlagen? 
Das halte ich für ganz schön naive.

edit:


Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Wenn der Daumen erst mal so weit nach unten Zeigt, wettet kaum mehr wer auf einen Gladiator (bis auf die hardcorefans, die AMD gewiss hat, aber definitiv nicht ausreichen).


 
also eigentlich bedeutet ein Daumen nach unter, das der Gladiator leben darf.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Juli 2015)

MXDoener schrieb:


> Hoffentlich genauso, meine abgestürzten AMD Aktien würden sich auf jedenfall freuen!
> 
> Jetzt ist nur die Große Frage: Nachkaufen? Abwarten? Verkaufen kommt nicht in Frage, dann würde ich zuviel Geld verbrennen



Samsung wird wohl definitiv kein Unternehmen kaufen, welches eine solche defizitäre Bilanz aufweist. 

Und was die Aktien angeht,

kaufe ruhig nach, die Großinvestoren sind schon längst abgesprungen.

Alleine die Hoffnung, es würde irgendwann, mal irgendwie wieder aufwärts gehen,

ist keine gute Anlagestrategie.


----------



## 3-tium (17. Juli 2015)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Peinlich wäre es, wenn AMD im Geld schwimmen würde, was sie aber offensichtlich nicht tun. So ist es eben einfach nur ein ganz normaler Umstand, dass ein finanzschwaches Unternehmen nicht gegen den Branchenprimus anstinken kann.


Stimmt, das würde mich auch wundern. Schade, dass bei Fury auch die Pumpe zu laut ist oder zuminderst zu hochfrequent fiept. 
Und ZEN muss einfach mithalten sonst wird das Eis wirklich dünn...
Und Monopole auf dem Markt wären erst recht nicht gut. Deshalb muss AMD nicht durchhalten sondern aufholen.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Juli 2015)

Wieso glauben einige denn,dass durch einen Aufkauf von AMD alles auf jeden Fall besser wird? 
Also wenn plötzlich Samsung oder so dahinter steht und denen Geld reinpumpt,wer weiß denn genau,in welche Sparte dann investiert wird.


----------



## PrivateCeralion (17. Juli 2015)

Niemals Nachkaufen.  Stop loss setzten und regelmäßig nachziehen.  Wenn die Aktie steigt und sich die Situation verbessert, dann kann man nachkaufen. Immer die Frage stellen: Wenn ich jetzt nicht investiert wäre, würde ich dann kaufen?


----------



## freieswort (17. Juli 2015)

wer amd aktien kauft muss wirklich zu viel geld haben

scherz beiseite, hier sind mal wieder viele amd jünger unterwegs die gerne die schuld an andere übertragen, die logik verstehen auch nur diejenigen, besonders die irrationalen die sich auf einen wettbewerbswidrigen verstoß vor zig jahren berufen, tolle glanzleistung ihr liebem parteiisch marktentreuen, das war schon damals egal und ist es heute umso weniger

amd prozessoren kauft sich niemand mehr, kein wunder wenn man sich deren bestes modell ansieht, frisst strom am liebsten von einem atomkraftwerk, erzeugt wärme wie eine heizung im winter und kann gerade mal mit einem uralten deutlich niedriger getakteten i5 mithalten, und nicht zu vergessen benötigt man ein qualitativ teures board sodass es nicht schon beim booten feuer fängt, ja ja, das sind die glanzleistungen die amd dahin gebracht hat wo sie jetzt sind

bei den gpu's ist es neuedings nicht viel anders, die 300er serie ist die 200er serie mit neuem namen, die fury's sind zu teuer, was einerseits amd gut tun wird aber deren (sehr günstig muss es sein aber die beste leistung haben) käufer nicht gefällt (paradox nicht wahr)



Kinguin schrieb:


> Wieso glauben einige denn,dass durch einen Aufkauf von AMD alles auf jeden Fall besser wird?
> Also wenn plötzlich Samsung oder so dahinter steht und denen Geld reinpumpt,wer weiß denn genau,in welche Sparte dann investiert wird.


neben dem massigen finanziellen mitteln, patente/technologien und bessere fertigungsstätten


----------



## McRoll (17. Juli 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Unwahrscheinlich. Auch NV muss stetig Geld verdienen. Es ist schließlich eine Aktiengesellschaft.
> Mit 1000€ Mittelklassenkarten wäre die Gewinnspanne viel zu klein.
> Da Intel de facto ein Monopol im CPU Bereich hat, sieht man, dass das nicht passieren wird. Denn auch Intel muss Geld verdienen.



Überspitzt ausgedrückt, aber du weißt was ich meine. Bereits heute zahlst du bei Nvidia für die gleiche Leistung im Schnitt deutlich mehr als bei AMD. Die Frage ist, sind diese PhysX Effekte bei manchen Spielen und Gameworks es wert? Muss jeder selber entscheiden, für mich wären sie es nicht.


> Du machst es dir zu leicht. Mit dieser Aussage implizierst du ja, dass AMD keinen Einfluss auf die eigene Situation hat.
> Typisches Verhalten, von Leute die keine Verantwortung übernehmen wollen. Alle sind Schuld am eigenen Elend, bloß man selbst nicht.



AMD hat nun mal nur ein Bruchteil des Budgets von Nvidia und sie können nicht zaubern - außerdem hängen ihnen immer noch Fehlentscheidungen der letzten Jahre nach. Im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten haben sie diesmal ein ziemlich rundes Produkt veröffentlicht, mit Ausnahme einiger fiepender Pumpen bei der Fury X - was aber in neueren Auflagen behoben wird. Die Fury ist ein gutes Produkt wenn man bedenkt dass sie eine neue Technologie verwenden und zum ersten mal Hybridwasserkühlung von Haus aus verwenden, mit Ausnahme der R295 X2 und Ares II, dafür kann man die Firma loben finde ich. Man muss schon objektiv bleiben.


> A) Dieses Szenario ist unwahrscheinlich, weil (wie ich zuvor ausgeführt habe) auch NV stetig Geld verdienen * muss *. Und mit TitanX Preisen als Standard wird das nicht passieren.
> 
> B) Ich werde nicht anfangen aus marktpolitischen Gründen einzukaufen. Entweder ein Produkt überzeugt mich oder halt nicht. Und wenn ein Anbieter dauerhaft mit seinen Produkten nicht überzeugt, dann verschwindet er vom Markt. Das ist Kapitalismus.
> 
> Nokia war jahrelange Weltmarktführer bei Mobiltelefonen. Dann haben sie den Trend mit den Smartphones schlicht verpasst. So ist der Markt.



Ob und wie Kapitalismusmechaniken funktionieren ist mir als Konsument erstmal piepegal - ich will ein gutes Produkt nicht überteuert und dafür sorgt der Kapitalimus normalerweise automatisch - durch Konkurrenz auf dem Markt. Wir sind gerade dabei zu erleben wie die einzige Konkurrenz anfängt zu bröckeln - und da treten dann die hässlichen Seiten des Kapitalismus zutage, nämlich dass der übriggebliebene Produzent nach eigenem Gusto verfahren kann. Nokia war nicht nur einer von 2 Handyproduzenten sondern einer von vielen, das schmerzt den Kunden nicht so.

Ich gebe dir Brief und Siegel darauf dass der Fortschritt in Sachen Grafikleistung stark stagnieren wird falls AMD verschwindet. Dann entfällt die Notwendigkeit regelmäßig so hohe Beträge in R&D zu investieren und Preise anzupassen - hier wird dann stark zurückgefahren und die fehlenden Verkäufe durch schnellere Grafikkarten macht man dann wett mit häufigeren Rebrands, im Schnitt höheren Preisen und Einsparungen durch fehlenden Preiskampf und Investitionen in Forschung.

Nvidia wird damit so viel verdienen wie bisher - nur wir als Kunden haben davon nix. Einziger Vorteil wird sein dass man wirklich nur noch alle 10 Jahre einen neuen Rechner zusammenkaufen muss - falls da nicht gewisse "geplante Obsoleszenzen" eingebaut werden, damit man ja regelmäßig Hardware nachkauft. Heuzutage muss man ja schon mit allem rechnen.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juli 2015)

Bei den CPUs hat Intel ja bisher noch nichts wirklich zu bieten. Und die GPUs kamen für dieses Quartal zu spät. Nächstes Quartal bzw. nächstes Jahr mit Zen sieht es hoffentlich besser aus.


----------



## Gwiel (17. Juli 2015)

Dafür dass der Umsatz so eingebrochen ist, ist der Verlust aber wirklich beeindruckend niedrig wie ich finde


----------



## facehugger (17. Juli 2015)

Ich hoffe, die roten werden überleben. Wir brauchen Konkurrenz auf dem PC-Markt. Nur sollte sich AMD besser auf *eine* Sparte konzentrieren, entweder GPU`s oder CPU`s herstellen. Wer an beiden Fronten zugleich kämpft und dabei zwei Kontrahenten  gegen sich hat, die jeweils sehr stark in ihrem Metier (Intel-CPU/Nvidia-GPU) sind, wird wohl über kurz oder lang verlieren.

Obwohl, das wird ja seit Jahren prognostiziert Ich hoffe das beste und bin gespannt auf Zen. Bitte kein Bully-Dejavue...

Gruß


----------



## xpSyk (17. Juli 2015)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Peinlich wäre es, wenn AMD im Geld schwimmen würde, was sie aber offensichtlich nicht tun. So ist es eben einfach nur ein ganz normaler Umstand, dass ein finanzschwaches Unternehmen nicht gegen den Branchenprimus anstinken kann. Das Einzige was man AMD wirklich vorwerfen kann sind vielleicht ein paar strategische Entscheidungen, die nicht ganz geschickt waren und die Tatsache, dass man falsche Prioritäten setzt und zu wenig Egoismus an den Tag legt.
> 
> Denn AMD bringt zwar immer wieder neue Technologien vorran und ist auch im Bereich der Grafikschnittstellen- und Effekte sehr innovativ, aber profitieren tun meistens die Anderen @Tiz92.



AMD stellt immerhin die Chips für alle Konsolen her, inklusive WiiU. Und dass es ihnen nicht gut geht ist mir sehr wohl bekannt, das Niveau von 2003 sollten sie aber in der Lage sein zu übertreffen.


----------



## riedochs (17. Juli 2015)

AMD schafft es seit Jahren nicht bei den großen Anbietern wie Dell, HP usw. dauerhaft seine CPUs in ausreichenden Mengen deren Sortiment zu bekommen. Intel verramscht seine CPUs fast an die Anbieter. Wenn ich bei uns durch die Büros schaue stehen nur Desktops mit Intel Inside in den Büros. Selbst bei den Server sieht kaum besser aus. 

Die oft jahrelangen Lieferverzögerungen haben AMD im Business Bereich de facto das Genick gebrochen. Intel kann hier einfach besser agieren.


----------



## Aegon (17. Juli 2015)

Wenn ich die letzten Quartalszahlen von Intel richtig im Kopf habe, waren das ca. 10 Milliarden Umsatz und 2 Milliarden Gewinn, also mehr als doppelt so viel Gewinn wie AMD überhaupt Umsatz macht, schon irgendwie traurig


----------



## cesium137 (17. Juli 2015)

Aegon schrieb:


> Wenn ich die letzten Quartalszahlen von Intel richtig im Kopf habe, waren das ca. 10 Milliarden Umsatz und 2 Milliarden Gewinn, also mehr als doppelt so viel Gewinn wie AMD überhaupt Umsatz macht, schon irgendwie traurig



Intel aktuell:
Q2-2015-> Umsatz: 13,2 Mrd. USD - >Nettogewinn: 2,7Mrd. USD


----------



## Oberst Klink (17. Juli 2015)

xpSyk schrieb:


> AMD stellt immerhin die Chips für alle Konsolen her, inklusive WiiU. Und dass es ihnen nicht gut geht ist mir sehr wohl bekannt, das Niveau von 2003 sollten sie aber in der Lage sein zu übertreffen.



Naja, was das AMD an Umsatz und Gewinn bringt, sieht man ja an den Quartalszahlen. Das ist eigentlich noch der einzige Bereich, der AMD etwas beflügelt. Und das ist an sich schon traurig genug.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Juli 2015)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Naja, was das AMD an Umsatz und Gewinn bringt, sieht man ja an den Quartalszahlen. Das ist eigentlich noch der einzige Bereich, der AMD etwas beflügelt. Und das ist an sich schon traurig genug.


Und selbst da machen sie wahrscheinlich recht wenig Gewinn.


----------



## freieswort (17. Juli 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Und selbst da machen sie wahrscheinlich recht wenig Gewinn.



anfang des jahres wurde dies über den konsolen umsatz bzw gewinn auf golem geschrieben 



> Einziger Lichtblick ist die Semi-Custom-Sparte, die neben den Konsolen-Chips für die Playstation 4, die Wii U und die Xbox One auch Embedded- sowie Enterprise-Prozessoren enthält: Die erzielte zwar nur noch 577 statt 699 Millionen US-Dollar wie im Jahr zuvor, der Gewinn liegt mit 109 Millionen aber nicht allzu weit unter den 129 Millionen US-Dollar des Vorjahres. Im dritten Quartal 2014 erreichte die Abteilung nahezu den gleichen Gewinn bei mehr Umsatz.


amd verdient damit etwas, aber bei weitem nicht das was vielleicht manche glauben


----------



## jumpel (17. Juli 2015)

Ich befürchte auch, dass selbst wenn Zen sehr gut werden würde, also meinetwegen mit einem Haswell i5 gleichziehen kann (meinetwegen auch mit mehr Stromhunger und weniger Kaufpreis) wird es in den großen Elektrofachmärkten weiterhin nur eine verschwindend geringe Anzahl an AMD PC geben.
An was auch immer das liegen mag, Bestechung durch Intel oder grottenschlechtes Marketing von AMD, ich weis es nicht.
Es gibt hier so scheint es wirklich keinen guten Ausweg für AMD... :[


----------



## toni28 (17. Juli 2015)

Wow, ihr bessert euch. Diesmal kommt der AMD-Quartalsbericht ganz ohne PhysX-Werbevideo daher. Das ist ein echt feiner Zug von euch.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Juli 2015)

jumpel schrieb:


> Ich befürchte auch, dass selbst wenn Zen sehr gut werden würde, also meinetwegen mit einem Haswell i5 gleichziehen kann (meinetwegen auch mit mehr Stromhunger und weniger Kaufpreis) wird es in den großen Elektrofachmärkten weiterhin nur eine verschwindend geringe Anzahl an AMD PC geben.
> An was auch immer das liegen mag, Bestechung durch Intel oder grottenschlechtes Marketing von AMD, ich weis es nicht.
> Es gibt hier so scheint es wirklich keinen guten Ausweg für AMD... :[



Ironisch sind ja auch teilweise die Kommentare zu Zen. 
Man hofft, das Zen gut wird. Gleichzeitig hofft man auch, dass somit die Intel-Preise gedrückt werden.

Ist halt eine ziemlich Sackgasse in die sich AMD da manöviert hat. 
Mittlerweile gibts eine ganze Generation die verinnerlicht haben wie schlecht AMD-Treiber doch sind (ohne selbst je eine Karte besessen zu haben), dazu kommen die Performance-Schwierigkeiten bei manchen Spielen. 
Der uninformierte Kunde hinterfragt so etwas nicht, deswegen kauft er lieber Nvidia. Außerdem ist die Marketing-Abteilung von Nvidia um Welten besser, muss man so sagen.


----------



## Atma (17. Juli 2015)

Das einzig große Problem was AMD hat, sind nicht vorhandene konkurrenzfähige CPUs im Server Bereich (dort wo das Geld gemacht wird). Ich sehe es ja bei mir auf Arbeit ... auf 1000 Produzierte Server/Workstations kommen vielleicht 2-3 Rechner mit AMD CPUs. Ansonsten wird nur Intel verbaut, egal ob High-End Xeons oder kleine Celerons - AMD sucht man vergeblich. Wenn mal dedizierte Grafikkarten verbaut werden, ist AMD ebenfalls selten anzutreffen. Meistens sind es Quadros oder GeForce Karten.

Letztens habe ich im Lager sogar ein paar völlig eingestaubte Packungen vom Phenom II und FX-CPUs gefunden. Die werden wohl spätestens bei der nächsten Inventur abgeschrieben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2015)

JohnMcClane schrieb:


> Damit würde MS aber seinen wichtigsten Partner, Intel, verärgern. Ausserdem sehe ich im Kauf von AMD keinerlei Vorteile für MS.



M$ und Intel dürften spätestens seit Windows RT keine Partner mehr sein.


----------



## Zsinj (17. Juli 2015)

Das dürfte für AMD ein verdammt langes Jahr bis Zen werden. 

Und dann? Es ist zu hoffen das AMD mit Zen endlich wieder Anschluss findet. Ob das aber in einem schrumpfenden Markt indem die Updatezyklen immer länger werden ausreicht um AMD wieder auf Kurs zu bringen steht in den Sternen. 
AMD bräuchte dringend einen starken Partner, der AMD endlich mal wieder Luft verschaffen kann.


----------



## RavionHD (17. Juli 2015)

Ja, Samsung zum Beispiel.


Nur würde Samsung mit AMD wohl einen anderen Weg gehen.


----------



## DBGTKING (18. Juli 2015)

An alle die sich gut mit AMD auskennen.Was war denn damals der Grund bei AMD das es 2003 so schlechten Umsatz gewesen sind.Damals waren es ja nicht so schlechte Bediengungen wie heute gewesen oder?

Also wenn AMD von jetzt an in jedem Quartal immer weniger Umsatz macht bis ende nächsten Jahres,dann kann man doch her gehen und weitere Mitarbeiter enlassen,so wie es letzes Jahr doch geplant ist.Es wurden ja weniger Leute als vermutet entlassen.

Und bei meiner FIrma sehe ich auch nur Intel systeme,sogar mit einem alten Core 2 Duo System steht da noch so rum.Selsbt dieser Pc ist noch recht gut wie ich finde,selbst da läuft noch alles run.Okay der ist halt fisch installiert und wird wohl nicht sehr häufig verwendet.Aber ist halt schon traurig das selbst so ein System ganz schön gut noch mithalten kann(wenn auch nicht mit dem Buli nicht mehr ganz).

Und wer meint das AMD kaufen wird,wer soll sich so ein Ballast antuen,ich kenne keinen risiko bereite Firma die sich so was antut.Die meisten sagen halt ich stecke lieber mehr Geld in einer anderen Firma und habe mehr davon,so ist das halt leider so.Und wer denkt in einer Firma mehr Aktien zu steckten,muss wohl sehr verrückt sein.Eine Firma die stndig immer weniger Geld macht,wie soll das die Aktie denn automatisch steigen.Da muss man ja voll der Träumer sein bzw in eienr Traumwelt leben.Denn aus dem nichts kommt doch nicht einfach mehr Gewinn zu stande. Die die das denken müssen wohl solche Fanatischen Fäns sein bzw igronanten um so was nicht wahrhaben zu können.Also wollt ihr egal was passiert euch daran festbeisen.Dann könnt ihr eurer Geld gleich verschenken.Denn ein fass ohne Boden wird nicht urplötzlich eines kriegen.

Ich hoffe ich habe euch nun beleidigt und eure schöne traumwelt in der ihr lebt so zerstört.Ich habe auch noch einen Atlohn 64 x2 600 rumstehen.Der wird aber wohl seid Jahren nicht mehr verwendet.Er ist zwar noch nicht ganz verstaubt (weil so viel staub dort nicht ensteht),vielleicht merke ich das irgendwann al.Das Problem ist mir fehlt ein dritter mitspieler und so wird er noch weitere Jahre verstauben.

Na gut dann sage ich euch allen gute Nacht.


----------



## Rollora (18. Juli 2015)

cesium137 schrieb:


> Intel aktuell:
> Q2-2015-> Umsatz: 13,2 Mrd. USD - >Nettogewinn: 2,7Mrd. USD



Jop, siehe hier:
Intel im Q2 2015: Der Desktop schwächelt


----------



## Palmdale (18. Juli 2015)

Julian1303 schrieb:


> äh PALMDALE, VSR funktioniert sehr wohl auf den HD 7900er Grafikkarten alias GCN 1.0. Selbst ausprobiert mit ner Sapphire HD 7970 GE Vapor X und einem 27" Samsung Monitor mit nativer FHD Auflösung.



Äh ja, das ist mir bekannt, seit dem Catalyst 15.7 Treiber. Nur AMD hat damals selbst behauptet, dass es nicht geht und mit dem 15.7 ihre eigene Aussage widerlegt. Das wollte ich damit ausdrücken


----------



## keinnick (18. Juli 2015)

DBGTKING schrieb:


> An alle die sich gut mit AMD auskennen.Was war denn damals der Grund bei AMD das es 2003 so schlechten Umsatz gewesen sind.Damals waren es ja nicht so schlechte Bediengungen wie heute gewesen oder?



Einer der Gründe wird Intel gewesen sein: Berufung gescheitert: Intel soll EU 1 Milliarde wegen Behinderung von AMD zahlen - Golem.de


----------



## DBGTKING (18. Juli 2015)

wow 2002 war das ganze schon was intel da abzieht,dann also viel lnger aks mir bewusst ist.Ach darum waren es damals auch nur 30 Prozent AMD Systeme obwohl es da AMD gut ging im Vergleich zu heute.Das wird sich wohl auch in zukunft nicht mehr ändern.An dieses Porblem wird wohl AMD irgendwann zerbrechen,wenn das so weiter geht.Aber eines muss man AMD lassen sie haben trotz dieser Probleme gut überlebt,so lange hat wohl keine andere Firme überlebt.Jedoch ist halbt tot ja auch nicht recht viel besser als ganz tot zu sein.Aber so denke ja nur persimssten.Es kann ja nicht mehr recht viel schlimmer kommen,sondern nur noch besser.Denn schlimmer kann es ja immer noch kommen.
Warscheinlich machen so was was intel macht ja mehrere Firmen,gerecht geht es im Wettbewerb heutzutage leider eh nicht mehr zu.Ich denke manchmal immer mal wieder in die Vergangenheit zurück wo es besser war und stellte fest das geht leider nimmer.
Naja bin wohl eh nicht mehr so der großer zocker,von daher wird mein System ja jetzt noch länger halten.Aber irgendwas fehlt halt dann vom Gefühl dann trotzdem.Früher machte mir das Lesen der news spaß,aber jetzt ist es halt nur noch überwiegend langweilig weil irgendwie nix mehr viel los ist.Warscheinlich weil ich langsam alt werde.In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juli 2015)

DBGTKING schrieb:


> An alle die sich gut mit AMD auskennen.Was war denn damals der Grund bei AMD das es 2003 so schlechten Umsatz gewesen sind.Damals waren es ja nicht so schlechte Bediengungen wie heute gewesen oder?



Das war das Ende der AthlonXP-Ära. Die Leistung bei AMD stagnierte, die schnelleren Modelle waren nur in geringen Stückzahlen verfügbar, Intel konnte seit dem Northwood B selbst in Spielen mithalten und zog im Frühjahr 2003 mit dem Northwood C und HyperThreading in Anwendungen und produktiven Umgebungen ganz locker vorbei und bot endlich auch DDR-Chipsätze an. AMD machte zwar immer noch die besseren Preise (insbesondere wenn man die Spieleleistung betrachtet), aber wenn man billig verkauft macht man halt nicht viel Umsatz.
Die Phase davor dagegen war AMDs absolute Traumära, von K7 bis zum ersten Athlon XP war man auf Augenhöhe, immer wieder sogar vor Intel. Ggf. kommt auch noch der PC-Markt als solcher hinzu, 2001 wurde Windows XP vorgestellt und könnte für insgesamt höhere Stückzahlen gesorgt haben.


----------



## Jekki-El-Dorado (19. August 2015)

Wo bleibt der Phenom III. Ich warte immer noch auf diesen. Bulldozer mit seiner Modul-Architektur hat bisher auch nichts reißen können.

Steige als AMD-Fanboy auch immer mehr auf Intel um. Stromverbrauch und Hitzeentwicklung macht sich auf Dauer doch bemerkbar.
Habe erst eine NVIDIA GTX980-Ti gekauft und werde mir auch die Fury-X zulegen weil diese mich interessiert und ich AMD unterstützen will.

Aber wenn AMD nicht bald etwas bringt was auch Spieler mehr interessiert, so kann ich nur noch sagen. Goodbye AMD
Eine Spielekonsole kommt nicht in meine Wohnung. Bin versierter PC Spieler.


----------

